# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هيا نرحب بـ أبو أحمد

## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..
وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..



[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


ربيع جميلُ أقبل

وفيه النسماتُ تتمايل

والأزهار فيهُ تفوح عطراً

والقلوب فيه تغرد شوقاً 

والقمرُ يرسل نوره سحراً

سحراً يأسر العيون

وترفرف فيه المشاعر

فوق آفاق الخيال

لتعزف لحناً من أجمل الألحان

آهلا وسهلاً قائلاً .. 

لقد حل بنا ورد جديد في منتديات الورود (( منتديات شبكة الناصرة )) ..

فلتهم الورد والعصافير ورحيق الورود لترحب بك ..

آهلا وسهلا بك قائلا ..

مرحبا بأهل الكرم والجود ..

حلت الورود والعصافير ترحب بكم معنا ..

لقد نشرت وردها ورحيق زهرها وزهورها وعطر ربيعها عليكم ..

مرحبا بأهل الدار لقد حللت لديارنا ..

آهلا بك  ... أرحب بك بصفتي مراقبا ..

وادعوك أخي الكريم للمشاركة في منتديات النور (( منتديات شبكة الناصرة ))..

أشرقت الشمس والضوء سطع في الصباح الباكر ..

وآتيتا لنا فلنرحب بك بين أعزائك ..


تحياتي لك

 المراقب العام

----------


## أبو أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي على بدأك بالترحيب بي 

وإذا كان يدل على شيء فهو حبك الصادق للأعضاء 

والإهتمام بهم .

أبو أحمد

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[img]http://limo711.***********/hla-w-gla.gif[/img] 



بالتحيةِ و السلاام

بالمودةِ و الأمان

أهدي سلامي و تحيتي

للطير الذي حلاّ بأراضينا

فجناحاك قد رفّرفّا في أراضينا

يحملان الخير و السلام

بأجملِ الكلام

أقدم لك باقة من الوردِ و الياسمين

المملؤةِ بِمحبتي و سلامي

بـقـلـوب تـفـيـض بـرحـيـق الـمـحـبـة 

وأفـئـدة تـنـبـض بـالـمـوده

وكـلـمـات مـفـعـمـة بـروح الآخـوة

نـحـيـيـك أخـ العزيز

أهـلاً بـعـدد مـانـثـرت مـن حـروف

نـوري ضـئـيـل يـتـبـدد مـع نـورك الـسـاطـع 

وقـلـمـي ضـعـيـف يـتـهـاوى أمـام قـلـمـك الـرائـع

وإن كتــبت مـوضـوع عـبـر طـيـور الـحـب

فـإنـك كتبت لـحـن كـلـمـاتـك فـي قـلـب الـحـب

لـتـتـجـول بـيـن أرجـاء مجالسنا في منتتديات شبكة الناصرة

وتـتـحـفـنـا بـمـا تـخـطـه أنـامـلـك وتـنـثـره بـيـنـنـا

فـتـفـيـدنـا بـنـقـاء كـلـمـاتـك وعـذوبـة أسـلـوبـك

فـاأهـلاً بـك بـعـدد مـاأنـزلـتـه الـسـمـاء مـن قـطـرات

تحياتي فـ ،،،، ـروته



 
[img]http://aliah.***********/forat2.gif[/img]

----------


## غدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

ياهلالا ومرحبا بيك
ابوحمد اخ عزيز في منتدى شبكه الناصرة
ان شاء الله اتفيد وتستفيد
ولاتحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## شجن

السلام عليكم

اهلين بك اخوي ابو احمد

وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد في منتدانا المتواضع

ونحن بانتظار جديدك

----------


## أبو أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم أخواتي وإخواني على الترحيب 

وإن شاء الله 

أكون عضو ذو فائدة .

أبو أحمد

----------


## دمعه حزن

[align=center][glow=660099]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

 حياك الله أخوي الكريم ..
شرفتنا بتواجدك معانا والله..




أسعدنا اشتراكك معانا
نور المنتدى بوجوك اخوي معانا
ننتظر مشاركاتكم على احر من الجمر

تقبل تحياتي
دمعه حزن


[/glow][/align]

----------


## ميمو

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا ابو احمد

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـاركَ** 
**كالأسرٍة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتعاً**
**معنا*

----------


## أبو أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مسّاكم الله بالخير جميعاً

أشكركم إخواني وأخواتي

وبالخصوص المشرف العام

وصراحة أحس بالخجل  :embarrest:   من إنقطاعي الكبير عن المنتدى 

وذلك بسبب ضيق الوقت لديّ ، وذلك من خلال عملي الذي يستغرق في بعض الأيام حوالي 10 ساعات دوام

ومواصلة دراستي في معهد ،  و إِشرافي على تعليم القرآن في قريتنا  .

فلكم التحية والإكرام 

أعزائي وأحبائي 
أخوكم 
أبو أحمد البحراني

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## المومياءة

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

----------


## أمل الظهور



----------


## malaak



----------


## القزويني



----------


## المومياءة

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

----------


## دمعة المقهور

سلمت شبكة الناصرة وهلا بأبوأحمد أخ عزيز وغالي على قلوبنا وأنشاء الله نشوف مواضيعه الزينة وعساكم دوم عالقوة ---

----------


## ام باسم

[IMG]http://limo711.***********/hla-w-gla.gif[/IMG]

----------

